# Front shock tower rust



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

my front shock towers are rusted though and i am just woundering which is the best way to go about fixing it..thanks guys


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

ps the rust is pretty minor also


----------

